# how to keep the eyes dry



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

I was going to add this to my last post but decided it would be to long.

someone on line said keep the eyes dry?? that would help alittle..How do you keep the eyes dry....??

do you wash the face alot or what??

thanks for any info

sheila


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I wash and dry the face every day and comb in a dash of cornstarch.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 10 2008, 10:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603080


> I wash and dry the face every day and comb in a dash of cornstarch.[/B]


Can u explain your daily ritual of keeping them clean and dry? I put cornstarch on his eyes everymorning, making sure the area is dry before I place the cornstarch. Then an hour later his tearing is causing a caking issue with the cornstarch. I literally would have to dry his eyes out every hour, and I don't have time to do this, and like I've said before the staining is driving me bonkers. I do wash his face everyday with Spa Lavish facial, then dry with a towel, then about 40 min later apply cornstarch, but then an hour later its all cakey, and don't know how to control it any better then what I am doing. Thanks for the input.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Funny enough, when I switched over to a grain free food, Gracie's eyes stopped watering!!!! B) Coopers never did.

Before that, I would wipe them constantly through out the day and put corn starch in the effected area to help keep it dry.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Once a day I clean the face with waterless shampoo on a cotton ball. Blot dry with a towel. Then I apply cornstarch, let it sit a few seconds, and comb it out. I repeat until the face is dry. I comb out and then use a toothbrush to brush out the vast majority of the cornstarch. If its major tearing I'll do the cornstarch twice a day.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I wash and comb Ollie's Face Area daily. His eyes water (no color). My groomer said that it looks like allergies. My vet told me to get some visine allergy and put in his eyes once a day. I bought it today, but haven't started it. Max NEVER teared, except for 1 fall and Angels Eyes took care of that quickly. Angels Eyes hasn't touched Ollie's tearing. Nor Tylan, I've tried them both. Eye Envy is good to wash his face and keep that area dry with the powder.

Love and Peace,


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 10 2008, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603101


> Once a day I clean the face with waterless shampoo on a cotton ball. Blot dry with a towel. Then I apply cornstarch, let it sit a few seconds, and comb it out. I repeat until the face is dry. I comb out and then use a toothbrush to brush out the vast majority of the cornstarch. If its major tearing I'll do the cornstarch twice a day.[/B]


Oh, I use waterless shampoo too. It's working really well so far! I actually haven't needed cornstarch...yet. (knock on wood).


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Jul 10 2008, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603402


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 10 2008, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603101





> Once a day I clean the face with waterless shampoo on a cotton ball. Blot dry with a towel. Then I apply cornstarch, let it sit a few seconds, and comb it out. I repeat until the face is dry. I comb out and then use a toothbrush to brush out the vast majority of the cornstarch. If its major tearing I'll do the cornstarch twice a day.[/B]


Oh, I use waterless shampoo too. It's working really well so far! I actually haven't needed cornstarch...yet. (knock on wood).
[/B][/QUOTE]

What is a brand of waterless shampoo


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use either Groom Aid by Absolutely Natural OR Proline selfrinse plus


----------

